# Don't do this to your acoustic



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Here is something that you should never do to your acoustic hwopv
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6g_WbLurrJ4
Gottcha ya.Ship


----------



## Younggun (Jul 2, 2008)

That's pretty cool actually.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 2, 2009)

That's pretty neat!


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

that guitar sounds surprisingly good!


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2009)

what does he use for a neck joint? and hes twisting something in im assuming a threaded bolt of some kind. thats pretty cool whatever it was. gotta have guts for that i woulda dropped the neck on the floor and broke a couple strings first few trys most likely :bow:


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> what does he use for a neck joint? and hes twisting something in im assuming a threaded bolt of some kind...


http://www.brunner-guitars.com/flash/
Click on Assembly-Disassembly


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Another link*

Seeing how the other link seems to be broken, here you go, now the link works, so here is a review from 13th Fret.
http://www.graceworksmusic.com/Brunner Outdoor review1.htm.
Ship


----------

